

The Classical Cloud - luckysahaf
http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2014/09/08/classical-cloud

======
brownigan09
Worth the skim, if only for his recommendation of the ionarts Sunday link
collections, e.g. [http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2014/08/perchance-to-stream-
labo...](http://ionarts.blogspot.com/2014/08/perchance-to-stream-labor-day-
edition.html)

------
roghummal
Aaannddd let the nostalgia for CDs commence.

